# 1/12 car kits



## davz (May 17, 2002)

I know this question is gonna get a lot of answers, but I am thinking about getting back into onroad. 
I know nothing about onroad racing anymore, but what car kits are the most popular right now?
I want to race 1/12 scale 17.5.
There is a speed merchant on HT for sale reasonably. Is that car competitive?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dave, Andrew runs the
CRC's Gen-Xi 1:12th Road Racing Car.
I'm sure the speed merchant can be competitive
with the right setup for any given track.
Not all, but most of the 1/12 scale cars ran at
our track are CRC cars.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

On Point Op12


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Crc..


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

12r5.1 with lipo conversion


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

guppy said:


> 12r5.1 with lipo conversion


Do you like the 5.1 lipo conversion? I ran steve dunns 5.1 last year and did okay. I was interested to see if the convertion was a good thing or not.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

The lipo conversion is worth the money in my eyes


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

guppy said:


> The lipo conversion is worth the money in my eyes


do they sell the 12r5 with the lipo coversion included?
is it this one?
http://teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/RC12R5.1/Factory_Team/


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

The conversion is sold separate from the kit


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

On-Point OP12C........

Steve Dunn
indianapolis, IN


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

Can the regular 12r5 be converted with the Lipo conversion kit? Is that essentially the 12r5.1? I cant figure out if the 12r5/12r5.1 are different cars altogether or if the 5.1 is just the regular r5 with the kit.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

The 5r and 5.1 are two different cars. the pod is wider in 5.1 for brushless motor. The lipo convertion will allow you to mount lipo in different locations. Just buy a on point. it is ready for all of it.


----------



## RustyS (Feb 16, 2003)

davz said:


> Can the regular 12r5 be converted with the Lipo conversion kit? Is that essentially the 12r5.1? I cant figure out if the 12r5/12r5.1 are different cars altogether or if the 5.1 is just the regular r5 with the kit.


The 12R5 is the original kit and has the rear pod for brushed motors. The 12R5.1 has the brushless rear pod. What some call 12R5.2 is the lipo inline chasis.


----------

